

Are You Really Solving a Problem? - tmetzner
http://differential.io/blog/are-you-really-solving-a-problem

======
jingo
Every business need not be "the solution" to a problem. Problems can often be
solved in multiple ways.

Getting from origin to destination can be done via horses and also via
automobiles. Whether they realized it or not, Ford's customers were looking
for faster travel, not "faster horses".

A business only needs to be an attractive (alternative) solution to a problem;
it must be as or more attractive than the others.

~~~
tmetzner
Great point--doesn't necessarily have to be an original problem you're
solving, nor does it need to be the ONLY way to solve the problem you're
addressing.

------
treistab2
Great blog post.

------
joshowens
Nice job.

~~~
tmetzner
thanks!

